# Australain Properties for Rent, Share or Sale



## Canberra Properties (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys!

If anyone is looking to rent, sell, buy or share a property in Australia, there are a new series of property advertising directories being launched this week. They cover Canberra, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney and all of Australia.

Check them out at:
canberraproperties. net.au
SydHomes. com.au
MelHomes. com.au
BrisHomes. com.au
LocateHomes. com.au

Hope they help!

John


----------



## reilic (Sep 9, 2013)

For properties in Canberra, always try allhomes.cmo.au first.


----------

